# Liebes-Aus bei Paris Hilton und Cy Waits!



## Stefan102 (21 Juni 2011)

​

Es scheint, als bräche die Zeit der Trennungen nicht ab. Nach einem Jahr Beziehung gaben nun auch Paris Hilton (30) und Cy Waits (35) ihre Trennung bekannt. Nach ersten Spekulationen um eine baldige Trennung ist es nun endgültig. „Es ist Schluss,“ so eine befreundete Quelle des Paares zu dem US Magazine. „Es ist sehr traurig. Er bedeutet ihr noch immer viel und er ist ein toller Mann, doch sie sind beide in einer schwierigen Phase.“ Seit der Premiere von Paris' neuer Reality Show 'The World According to Paris', wurde die turbulente Beziehung des Paars unter die Lupe genommen.

Zu allem Überfluss wurde nun auch die junge Tochter des Las Vegas Clubbesitzers in die Trennung des Paares hineingezogen. Eigentlich wollte Waits sein Kind aus all dem raushalten, doch für die Medien wurde sie zu einem wichtigen Faktor. Es scheint, als habe sich die Aufmerksamkeit auf Waits Tochter durch Hiltons Reality Show nur noch mehr verstärkt, was ihm missfiel.

Des Weiteren gab die Quelle preis, dass Cy es schwierig fand, mit Paris zusammen im Rampenlicht zu stehen und sagte abschließend: „Es ist kein Drama, die Trennung war einvernehmlich, aber es hat halt einfach nicht geklappt.“

(promiflash.de)


----------



## posemuckel (21 Juni 2011)

Dann warten wir mal aufs nächste Privatvideo.


----------



## steven91 (21 Juni 2011)

das war so klar das das nich hält


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Juni 2011)

wer hat daran schon geglaubt und dann wollte Paris auch noch ein Kind ...


----------



## Franky70 (22 Juni 2011)

Geld alleine macht nicht glücklich.


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2011)

Wieder eine Kerbe mehr in ihrem Bett


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Sep. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Geld alleine macht nicht glücklich.



bei dem shopping von Paris habe ich bei ihr da meine Zweifel


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Sep. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Wieder eine Kerbe mehr in ihrem Bett



so gerne ich mir ihre Bilder anschaue, aber ob sie so weit denkt ....


----------

